# AoC Offiziell nicht Instanziert! Bitte LESEN!



## Walfaris (21. Mai 2008)

Entschuldigt bitte das *doppelThread* aber da einige Leute nicht richtig *suchen* können (ohne beleidigend werden zu wollen) können, dachte ich, in der hoffnung meinen Thread als Sticky zu sehen, mir das Ganze nochmal zusammenzufassen und unter einem neuen Titel zu verpacken. 


Hallo erst mal.
Entschuldigt mich bitte, falls es so etwas bereits gibt, doch ich konnte das Gejammer einfach nicht mehr ertragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fangen wir mal damit an, das ein paar wenige Leute den Unterschied zwischen Instanz und *Zone* nicht erkennen können, was mich übrigens doch ein wenig traurig macht.

Age of Conan bietet zwei verschiedene Spielmodi, zum einen der sogenannte Nachtmodus in welchem man tatsächlich alleine spielt und somit auch als instanzierter Bereich gilt.
Zum anderen aber der Tag Modus welches, nicht wie viele denken, instanziert sondern in Zonen unterteilt ist.

Kleine Erklärung hierzu.

Leute, die wie ich Anarchy Online gespielt haben müssen hier nicht weiter lesen, es ist nämlich genau so aufgebaut.

Die Welt von Age of Conan ist sehr gross, denken sich nun einige, ja und genau desswegen gibt es Zonen.
Da die Welt von AoC soo gewaltig ist und über ein Intus an Details verfügt was jede Kiste lahmlegen würde, wurden eben diese >Zonen< erschaffen, die einfach schlicht und ergreiffend dazu dienen, das Spiel spielbarer zu machen. Stellt euch vor die ganze Welt würde, wie bei WoW z.b. , auf ein einzigen Schlag geladen werden... Da wärt ihr Stunden dran... Es muss alles berechnet werden, sowohl vom Server wie auch von eurem PC. Sprich, Bäume, Wasser, Wolken, Schatten, Tiere, Mobs, Geräusche, *Mitspieler* uvm. 

Die Zonen dienen lediglich dazu, was nicht heisst das ihr nun alleine irgendwo rumhüpfen müsst oder irgendwelche Menü's aufrufen müsst um mit euren Freunden gemeinsam spielen zu können.

Man stele sich das so vor:

Barbar X möchte gerne von Stadt yy nach Stadt xx gehen.
Er verlässt die stadt und läuft etwa 100m und es kommt ein ladebildschirm (Je nach Ram und Konfiguration eures PC's dauert das länger oder weniger lang)
Das Laden wurde beendet und ihr steht am selben Ort wo Ihr *Gezont* habt (Anarchy Online Insider würde ich mal behaupten, wird sich aber relativ schnell auch hier einnisten) allerdings nun im nächsten Quadranten und könnt somit weiter laufen.
Barbar X läuft nun weiter und nach ca 500m (die Meter Angaben sind lediglich Beispiele, ich habe nie nachgemessen wie gross eine Zone ist und werde es bestimmt nicht tun)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kommt das nächste Ladebildschirm und schon ist man in die nächste Zone.

Die ganze AoC Welt ist in Riesige Vierecke aufgeteilt in welche ihr euch zu hauffen tummeln könnt. Ansonsten wären Stadtschlachten ja nicht machbar.

Man stelle sich bitte einfach ein riesiges Schachbrett vor... Genau... EIN SCHACHBRETT...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und entschuldigt eventuelle Schreibfehler, wenn man unter Chronische Migräne leidet schreibt es sich ein wenig schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wollte das Ganze noch ergänzen.

Die genaue Definizion von Instanz lautet:



> Instanz („abgeschlossene Einheit“, lat. instantia „das Daraufbestehen“)





> Eine Instanz ist eine temporäre Kopie eines Dungeons für eine einzelne Spielergruppe oder eine bestimmte Spieleranzahl. Instanzen werden vor allem in MMORPGs verwendet. Einerseits wird so die Datenmenge die an den einzelnen Client übertragen werden minimiert - verschiedene Instanzen eines Dungeons können sogar dynamisch auf verschiedene Server verteilt werden, andererseits wird sichergestellt dass genügend Beute („Loot“) für alle beteiligten Spieler zur Verfügung steht.



Quelle? Wikipedia.

Und meineswissens gibt es keine Spielerzahl Beschränkung, was somit erlaubt das man sich zu 100 z.B. an einem Ort treffen kan.

Sonst wären Gildenschlachten nicht ausführbar da die Gefahr in einer anderen Instanz zu landen zu gross wäre. Instanzen sind z.B. auch vom Server/Spiel/Computer eigenst generierte Bereiche welche sich bei jedem neuen Betreten, von der Letzten unterscheiden.

Also sprechen wir hier nicht von Instanzen sondern von Zonen.

Ach und noch was...



> * Städte KÖNNEN mehrfach instanziert werden, wenn zu viele Leute dort herumrennen. Seid ihr in einer Gruppe, landet ihr immer in der selben Stadtinstanz beim zonen und ihr könnt die Instanz auch wechseln.
> * Abenteuergebiete sind nicht instanziert und nur einmal vorhanden (also nix mit wegteleport bei PvP Angriff)
> * Dungeons die Abenteuergebiete sind, sind nicht instanziert. Dungeons die für eine Gruppe reserviert sind, sind natürlich instanziert.
> 
> ...



Das kommt vom Comunity Manager des Offiziellen Forums geschrieben.

So long.. MfG Walfaris.


----------



## Walfaris (21. Mai 2008)

Und weil mir MoeMT384's Kommentar so gut gefallen hat, hier nochmal für alle.



> Ich bin dafür, dass sich das einnistet:
> 
> ich zone
> du zonst
> ...


----------



## Rodax (22. Mai 2008)

Das Spiel ist leider sehr wohl instanziert! Sobald in einer Zone eine bestimmte Spielerzahl erreicht ist, wird eine neue Instanz der Zone aufgemacht. Das gilt für alle Gebiete im Spiel. Als Waldgeist das von dir gequotete Statement abgegeben hat, hat er sich schlicht und ergreifend geirrt. Hier ein späteres Statement von ihm:


> Die Grenze für Instanzierung in offenen Gebieten ist sehr viel höher als in Städten und deshalb habe ich in der Closed Beta keine Instanzen in offnen Gebieten erlebt.
> 
> Ich war diesbezüglich nicht ausreichend informiert und verließ mich auf meine Erfahrungen in der Beta.
> 
> ...


Ich selbst bin erstmal ziemlich enttäuscht über diese Instanzierung, werde aber das Spiel vermutlich doch ausprobieren. Allerdings denke ich, dass so kaum der Eindruck einer kontinuierlichen Welt entstehen kann. Anscheinend ist das Hauptargument für die Instanzierung die Kollisionsabfrage (In überfüllten Gebieten würden Wege versperrt werden etc.) was für mich die Frage aufwirft, ob man da nicht lieber die Kollisionsabfrage zugunsten einer nichtinstanzierten Spielwelt abschaffen oder anders lösen sollte.

BTW: In WoW wird nicht, wie du sagst, die Welt auf einen Schlag geladen sondern nach und nach, je nachdem wo man sich befindet und wohin man sich bewegt. Daher gibt es so gut wie keine Ladebildschirme. Das halte ich für eine sehr intelligente Lösung und ich verstehe nicht, wieso das bei Age of Conan nicht so realisiert wurde, obwohl doch die Technik inzwischen noch weiter ist.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Mai 2008)

Rodax schrieb:


> BTW: In WoW wird nicht, wie du sagst, die Welt auf einen Schlag geladen sondern nach und nach, je nachdem wo man sich befindet und wohin man sich bewegt. Daher gibt es so gut wie keine Ladebildschirme. Das halte ich für eine sehr intelligente Lösung und ich verstehe nicht, wieso das bei Age of Conan nicht so realisiert wurde, obwohl doch die Technik inzwischen noch weiter ist.



in wow treten meines wissens nur ladebildschirme auf, wenn auf einen anderen server geswicht wird. das heißt, instanzen- bg- anderer kontintetserver, sind woanders gelegen. das die welt von wow nach und nach geladen wird stimmt, wenn man in ein neues gebiet fliegt, kann es durchaus vorkommen, das man einen kleinen lag/ruckler bekommt, da das gebiet neu berechnet wird.


----------



## EliteOrk (22. Mai 2008)

Also diese Instanzierung ist ja mal so scheisse, dass ich (so wie viele andere)  das Spiel nicht holen werde.

Bei Gothic 3 gehts doch auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bei WoW wird nicht die gesamte Spielwelt auf einmal geladen, sondern je nach Bedarf Teile der Welt in den Arbeitsspeicher gestreamt.

Von wegen "Kollisionsabfrage" pipapo, is alles nur ne dumme Ausrede dafür, dass die keine gescheite Engine programmieren können :>


----------



## fripon (22. Mai 2008)

> Von wegen "Kollisionsabfrage" pipapo, is alles nur ne dumme Ausrede dafür, dass die keine gescheite Engine programmieren können :>



Ich denke nicht das es daran liegt.
Eher wohl an den Heutigen Systemen^^

Ich meine auch so frisst AoC sicherlich mehr als genug Ressourcen deines PC`s^^

Aber ja wieder ein Grund weniger sich das Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## theburningone (22. Mai 2008)

ich finde es nicht störend, und das mit der kollisionsabfrage ist durchaus sinnvoll so, bei WOW heulen ja schon alle rum wenn mal en paar Tauren neben nem Händler stehen, man stelle sich das in AOC vor, wenn 50 barbaren zum gleichen Waffenhändler wollen


und imho ensteht auch das Gefühl einer offenen Welt, zumindest in Tortage weil da alle Straßen recht eng sind und die Stadt auch mit ein paar Spielern "voll" wirkt

ich würde michd avon nicht abschrecken lassen, wer wegen sowas ein Spiel nicht kauft hätte es auch vorher gemacht und sucht nur nach nem Grun


----------



## Ceonric (22. Mai 2008)

Hey Walfaris

Ärger dich nicht, lass es einfach gut sein. Gewisse Leute begreifen es einfach nicht und jeder wo das Spiel wegen dem nicht zockt ist doch selber schuld. Nicht dein Problem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Mühe es den Spielern etwas zu erklären kann nicht fruchten. Es ist genauso wie du im WOW den Leuten versuchst zu erklären, dass Palas schaden machen können. *grins*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Versuch nicht Leute zu bekehren, die eine Meinung haben wie einen Hafennapf. Kommst eh nicht weit. 

Geniess du da das Spiel und lass den Esel einfach stehen wenn er nicht von selber gehen will. ;o) Wenn er Hunger hat, kommt er von selber. (Bildlich gesprochen)

Grüesli


----------



## Kronis (22. Mai 2008)

Danke Walfaris für deinen Guten Thread.Es hat aber leider keinen Sinn die meisten haben bisher nur WoW gespielt und wissen deshalb auch nicht was ein gutes Onlinerollenspiel ist.Mir gefällt AoC es hat erstaunlich wenige Fehler wenn ich da zum Vergleich an andere Spiele und deren Start denke.


----------



## Soidberg (22. Mai 2008)

Es ist doch wunderbar, wenn die Leute, die wegen so etwas das Spiel nicht kaufen, die Server und den Chat nicht belasten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan ist der allgemeine Chat noch lesbar, ich fürchte, morgen wird das auch ohne die Heulbojen schon schlimm genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodax (22. Mai 2008)

Es geht nicht darum, dass das Spiel schlecht geredet werden soll. Die Information, dass das Spiel nicht instanziert ist, stimmte nur einfach nicht. Dafür konnte Walfaris auch nichts, weil ja sogar die Info von Waldgeist falsch war. Ob das mit der Instanzierung jetzt gut ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, trotzdem sollte es doch richtiggestellt werden, oder?


----------



## Gocu (22. Mai 2008)

also wer schonmal Final Fantasy XI gespielt hat weiß glaub ich wie AoC aufgebaut ist


----------



## fripon (22. Mai 2008)

> Danke Walfaris für deinen Guten Thread.Es hat aber leider keinen Sinn die meisten haben bisher nur WoW gespielt und wissen deshalb auch nicht was ein gutes Onlinerollenspiel ist.Mir gefällt AoC es hat erstaunlich wenige Fehler wenn ich da zum Vergleich an andere Spiele und deren Start denke.



JA Blut und Titten reichen ja schon.
Hauptsache die Grafik stimmt.

Und nö ich habe vor WoW schon Daoc,UO und Lineage 2 gespielt.

AoC habe ich auch einen Buddy Key gehabt und finde das Spiel absolut grotten schlecht.

Mal von den Utopischen Hardware Anforderungen angefangen bis hin zur Inztanisierung.
Das ist kein MMO mehr wen alles Inzanisiert ist das ist absoluter Müll.


----------



## Ceonric (22. Mai 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> JA Blut und Titten reichen ja schon.
> Hauptsache die Grafik stimmt.
> 
> Und nö ich habe vor WoW schon Daoc,UO und Lineage 2 gespielt.
> ...




Deine Meinung ) Akzeptiert und nun zieh leine. Hast im AOC Forum nix zu suchen. 

Grüesli


----------



## Efgrib (22. Mai 2008)

walfaris du irrst leider, auch abenteurergebiet werden instanziert, wenn sich zuviel spieler drin aufhalten, das musste selbst waldgeist mittlerweile im offiz. forum eingestehen.
aber mich stört es nicht, sonst wären die gebeite dermassen überlaufen, selbst jetzt ist es teilweise schwierig benötigte mobs zu finden weil die zahl ab der instanziert wird, sehr hoch ist. vor allem da die zonen in höheren leveln immer größer werden und damit die mögliche spieleranzahl immer höher wird. klar das sich jetzt zu beginn, wo viele spieler noch im selben unteren bereich sind, es mehrere zonen gibt, später wird das wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr oder nur noch selten vorkommen.

was momentan noch geht, und wohl gefixed werden wird/werden muss! ist das man sich im kampf in eine andre instanz porten kann, das ist vor allem auf nem pvp-server völlig indiskutabel.

wer meint, deswegen das spiel nicht zu spielen, der lässt es halt bleiben, ich kann nur sagen, das es beim spielen überhaupt nicht auffällt, es sein denn man schliesst sich grad frisch zu einer gruppe zusammen, dann muss man sich oft erst auf eine gemeinsame instanz porten, oder einmal die zone wechseln, beim zonen landet die gruppe immer in der gleichen instanz.


----------



## Efgrib (22. Mai 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> AoC habe ich auch einen Buddy Key gehabt und finde das Spiel absolut grotten schlecht.



tja, damit hast du dich als lügner geoutet, es gibt nämlich noch gar keine buddy-keys, die werden nämlich erst in ein paar wochen freigeschaltet. ist schon ne dreistigkeit, selbst vor lügen nicht halt zu machen, nur um ein andres spiel schlecht zu machen!


----------



## Arsania (22. Mai 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> tja, damit hast du dich als lügner geoutet, es gibt nämlich noch gar keine buddy-keys, die werden nämlich erst in ein paar wochen freigeschaltet. ist schon ne dreistigkeit, selbst vor lügen nicht halt zu machen, nur um ein andres spiel schlecht zu machen!



@ fripon : PWNED  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tordal (22. Mai 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Also diese Instanzierung ist ja mal so scheisse, dass ich (so wie viele andere)  das Spiel nicht holen werde.
> 
> Bei Gothic 3 gehts doch auch
> 
> ...




Also das mit den Instanzierungen der Gebiete mag ja beim ersten Hören schlecht klingen, aber habt ihr euch mal überlegt wie (Kennt ihr sicher aus anderen MMO) absolut ätzend es ist sich in Gebieten rumzutreiben wo man sich ständig auf die Füße tritt? Ist doch auch irgendwie unrealistisch oder? Wenn ihr mit einer Gruppe geht dann kommt ihr auf jeden Fall zusammen in die Zone, wer dann anderer da rumläuft fällt ja irgendwie nicht ins Gewicht?!? Verstehe als die Diskussion nicht so ganz, als wenn es drauf ankommt möglichste viele Spieler in eine Zone zu kriegen -> Juhuu alles Voll, aber ach, macht auch keinen Spass weil es jetzt eher ne Stadt als ein Wald ist... aber egal MMO = alle Spieler auf einem Haufen *grins*.

Also wenn ich Schuhe kaufen gehe mit meiner Freundin und die LadenZONE betrete, dann ist es mir egal ob das nächste Liebespaar lieber den Schuhladen auf der anderen Strassenseite nimmt, weil "meiner" zu voll ist. Beide bekommen Schuhe mit dem Partner ihrer Wahl und können danach noch gemeinsam zu McDonalds gehen um sich nen Burger zu holen.

PS: ich hasse Schuhekaufen UND Gothic 3 hat doch soviele Bugs das Mann und Frau sich wundert warum um die gekauften Bugs denn verdammtnochmal soviel Spiel drum ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodax (22. Mai 2008)

tordal schrieb:


> Also das mit den Instanzierungen der Gebiete mag ja beim ersten Hören schlecht klingen, aber habt ihr euch mal überlegt wie (Kennt ihr sicher aus anderen MMO) absolut ätzend es ist sich in Gebieten rumzutreiben wo man sich ständig auf die Füße tritt?(...)


Für mich persönlich gehört das zu einem MMO dazu. Ich will den Eindruck haben, in einer lebendigen Welt zu sein, wo viel los ist, darum spiele ich ja auch ein Onlinespiel und nicht Oblivion o.ä.. Dafür nehme ich auch gerne Probleme in Kauf wie Lags oder Warten auf den Respawn eines Questmobs. Letzteres könnte auch durch ein dynamisches Respawnsystem umgangen werden, klappt in anderen Spielen ja auch.
Und falls es dann mal wirklich zu voll ist, müssen halt zusätzliche Server bereitgestellt werden, ganz einfach.


----------



## mantigore666 (22. Mai 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> JA Blut und Titten reichen ja schon.
> Hauptsache die Grafik stimmt.



womit du ja - neben deinem reinen rumraten (siehe "buddykey" LOL) - schon
DEINEN ganz speziellen fokus geoutet hast  ;-)

jaja, "so viele" wollen das spiel nicht, klar, daher haben sich auch soviele angemeldet
und daher sind die leute IM spiel auch so begeistert....

mann mann mann, könntet ihr mal über spiele lästern, die ihr KENNT ???


----------



## Walfaris (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss mich der Meinung vieler anschliessen, ich bin auch froh wenn der Eine oder Andere nicht mit AoC anfängt.

Was zum Thema noch zu sagen wäre... Ich habe mir sagen lassen das die Limitierung der Zonen (also pro Instanz) relativ hoch ist, sollte bist 200 Spieler gehen... Also wenn man DA kein Gefühl von freier Welt hat... 
dann weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## hucky (22. Mai 2008)

Rodax schrieb:


> Ich will den Eindruck haben, in einer lebendigen Welt zu sein, wo viel los ist, darum spiele ich ja auch ein Onlinespiel und nicht Oblivion o.ä..



Das stimmt. Aber d.h. doch nicht, daß Du in den Zonen alleine bist. Wenn ich das bisher richtig verstanden habe, wird erst ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Spielern eine neue Zone aufgemacht.

Gruss
Roland


----------



## Rodax (22. Mai 2008)

hucky schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber d.h. doch nicht, daß Du in den Zonen alleine bist. Wenn ich das bisher richtig verstanden habe, wird erst ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Spielern eine neue Zone aufgemacht.


Ich werde mir auch in einigen Wochen selbst einen Eindruck machen und mir das ganze mal ansehen. Vielleicht ist es wirklich nicht so schlimm. Die Berichte von EA-Spielern sind auch sehr unterschiedlich, manche sagen, es fällt ganz extrem auf und man ist immer alleine, andere sagen es fällt kaum auf. Das macht es schwer, die Lage als Noch-Nicht-Spieler zu beurteilen. Denke, man muss hier noch etwas auf detailliertere Berichte warten bzw. es selbst ausprobieren... Trotzdem machte sich bei mir ziemliche Enttäuschung breit, als ich davon gehört habe. Aber irgendwas werden die Entwickler sich wohl dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Hamstax (22. Mai 2008)

also lieber spielerbeschränkte zonen die alle 100 spieler neu aufgemacht werden, anstatt abstürzende server wie bei wow, wo man dann paar minuten nicht spielen konnte.

mal ehrlich, braucht man wirklich 200 leute auf einem fleck mit kollisionsabfrage?
glaube 100 reichen locker


----------



## Theroas (22. Mai 2008)

Vor allem: "Blut und Titten" wäre dann ja schon mehr als "Epixx".

Wer tatsächlich ein Spiel nicht "mag", weil das Wandern durch die Welt nicht
genauso abläuft wie bei World of Warcraft, der soll sich sein lebenlang auf
eine Hosenfarbe festlegen, sich jeden Tag ein Wurstbrot schmieren und bis
ans Ende aller Tage im selben Kaff wohnen. Konservative Bauern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceonric (22. Mai 2008)

Rodax schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich gehört das zu einem MMO dazu. Ich will den Eindruck haben, in einer lebendigen Welt zu sein, wo viel los ist, darum spiele ich ja auch ein Onlinespiel und nicht Oblivion o.ä.. Dafür nehme ich auch gerne Probleme in Kauf wie Lags oder Warten auf den Respawn eines Questmobs. Letzteres könnte auch durch ein dynamisches Respawnsystem umgangen werden, klappt in anderen Spielen ja auch.
> Und falls es dann mal wirklich zu voll ist, müssen halt zusätzliche Server bereitgestellt werden, ganz einfach.



Hallo Rodax

Damit ist aber das Problem noch nicht behoben. Respawn ist ja nur das halbe Problem, denn überfarmt sind die Orte jetzt schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das Garantiere ich dir. 

Wenn du keine instanzierten Bereiche mehr willst, dann bräuchte es für AOC einen Computer, den es bis jetzt noch gar nicht auf dem Markt gibt oder jeder 9000 Euro für seinen Computer investieren muss. 

Finde das dann auch nicht so ne gute Lösung. Ich hatte zuerst auch etwas meine Bedenken. Aber mittlerweile stört es mich schon gar nicht mehr, es ist sogar ein guter Grund bei einem ladescreen ne Zigarette an zumachen oder ein Schluck Wasser zu nehmen 

Grüesli


----------



## Soidberg (22. Mai 2008)

Der Vergleich mit FF XI ist garnicht mal so verkehrt, das hat auch ne tolle Atmosphäre und wenn man stirbt, muss man ewig rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit der Instanziierung fällt im Spiel kaum bis garnicht auf. Es laufen auch so genug Nasen rum, die einem die Mobs und Rohstoffe vor der Nase klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (22. Mai 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Hallo Rodax
> 
> Damit ist aber das Problem noch nicht behoben. Respawn ist ja nur das halbe Problem, denn überfarmt sind die Orte jetzt schon.
> 
> ...




Oh Gott man kann sich anscheinend auch wirklich noch den letzten Scheiß schönreden so wie's aussieht. Die extensiven Ladezeiten und DANN noch Spielweltinstanzen sind ein Armutszeugnis der Programmierer und zeigt nur, dass hier Grafik über alles gestellt wurde. Das Gefühl einer kohärenten Welt bleibt dabei vollkommen auf der Strecke. Selber Mist wie in Guild Wars im Prinzip in dem man ständig meint offline zu sein im PvE.


----------



## Walfaris (22. Mai 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Oh Gott man kann sich anscheinend auch wirklich noch den letzten Scheiß schönreden so wie's aussieht. Die extensiven Ladezeiten und DANN noch Spielweltinstanzen sind ein Armutszeugnis der Programmierer und zeigt nur, dass hier Grafik über alles gestellt wurde. Das Gefühl einer kohärenten Welt bleibt dabei vollkommen auf der Strecke. Selber Mist wie in Guild Wars im Prinzip in dem man ständig meint offline zu sein im PvE.




Sorry aber wenn du SOLCHE Probleme mit AoC hast... Da frage ich mich ganz ehrlich was du hier noch zu suchen hast? Gönne uns den Spass, geh ins WoW Forum und Flame nicht so asozial herum.

Danke


----------



## Hey-Ray (22. Mai 2008)

Das ist so geil wie Walfaris ein "Bunte Blumen alle sind glücklich" Feeling schaffen will und da ganz doll die Augen zu macht. Über WoW oder WaR darf man ruhig lästern aber WEHE(!) jemand fast AoC an.


----------



## Theroas (22. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Das ist so geil wie Walfaris ein "Bunte Blumen alle sind glücklich" Feeling schaffen will und da ganz doll die Augen zu macht. Über WoW oder WaR darf man ruhig lästern aber WEHE(!) jemand fast AoC an.



Vielleicht mag er das Spiel einfach und ist es leid, daß sich unerfahrene Wowboys hier über
etwas prikieren was sie nicht kennen oder nicht verstehen.


----------



## Decker (22. Mai 2008)

Okay ich habe das Spiel zwar noch nicht, aber ich glaube das mit den Zonen ist nicht so schlimm wie es einige herreden. Die gute Grafik + die Kollisionsabfrage werden wohl dafür verantwortlich sein, dass es einfach nicht anders geht. Der Vergleich mit WoW hinkt da gewaltig, WoW hat nämlich weder ne gute Grafik, noch eine Kollisionsabfrage. Außerdem sind bei WoW die Server auch immer abgeschmiert bei Städteraids oder großen Events. Die Server wurden nach einigen Jahren zwar kontinuierlich verbessert, aber das wird bei AoC wohl auch passieren. Heute können vielleicht nur 200 Leute pro Zone rein, in einem Jahr ist die Technik dann vielleicht so weit 400 Leute reinzulassen und man wird keine parallellen Zonen mehr brauchen, wer weiß...


----------



## Grukna (22. Mai 2008)

Decker schrieb:


> Heute können vielleicht nur 200 Leute pro Zone rein, in einem Jahr ist die Technik dann vielleicht so weit 400 Leute reinzulassen und man wird keine parallellen Zonen mehr brauchen, wer weiß...



Richtig! Das Spiel erscheint erst morgen offiziell, und selbst die PreOrder Zeit kann als eine Art Betazeit angesehen werden. Alle die hier meckern, bemerken gar nicht, dass das Spiel erstmal noch reifen, Bugs gefunden und alles verbessert werden muss.
Das ist völlig normal bei dem Andrang auf Aoc(der Vorher niemals so abzusehen war!)

MfG Gru


----------



## Amorelian (22. Mai 2008)

Rodax schrieb:


> ... Allerdings denke ich, dass so kaum der Eindruck einer kontinuierlichen Welt entstehen kann. Anscheinend ist das Hauptargument für die Instanzierung die Kollisionsabfrage (In überfüllten Gebieten würden Wege versperrt werden etc.) was für mich die Frage aufwirft, ob man da nicht lieber die Kollisionsabfrage zugunsten einer nichtinstanzierten Spielwelt abschaffen oder anders lösen sollte.
> 
> BTW: In WoW wird nicht, wie du sagst, die Welt auf einen Schlag geladen sondern nach und nach, je nachdem wo man sich befindet und wohin man sich bewegt. Daher gibt es so gut wie keine Ladebildschirme. Das halte ich für eine sehr intelligente Lösung und ich verstehe nicht, wieso das bei Age of Conan nicht so realisiert wurde, obwohl doch die Technik inzwischen noch weiter ist.



Das Gegenteil ist eigentlich oft der Fall. Oft wirkt AoC wesentlich "kontinuierlicher" und vor allem lebendiger.
In WoW z. B. spielt sich spätestens ab 70 das Meiste in Dungeons(Instanzen) ab, in denen sich dann nur eine Gruppe oder in Raids max. sechs Grüppchen befinden. Wobei in AoC oft sehr viel mehr Spieler und verschiedene Gruppierungen in Dungeons(Instanzen) herumlaufen. Vor allem auf PvP Servern sorgt das für viel Spannung, wenn verfeindete Gilden aufeinander treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Leider wurden in AoC aber auch Dungeons(Instanzen) eingeführt, die nur für eine Gruppe bzw. einen Raid instanziert werden. Ich mag lieber Instanzen wo mehr Spieler umherlaufen, das finde ich in EQ2 z. B. am besten geregelt, für mich wirkt das "kontinuierlicher" und lebendiger. Die Instanzierung freier Gebiete hat absolut nichts mit der Kollisionsabfrage zu tun, sondern einfach schlichtweg damit etwas, dass man Mob Camping und überlaufene Gebiete verhindern möchte und dass hochauflösende Texturen und andere Daten wie Bumpmaps, Shader 3 oder Shader 4 Daten etc. pp wesentlich größer sind als die Daten die WoW für seine Zeichentrick Grafik benötigt. Während Grafikkarten Ihre Geschwindigkeit vervielfacht haben, konnten die Geschwindigkeiten von Festplatten jedoch bei weitem nicht mithalten. Daher sind einfach mehr Ladezonen nötig. Teletubbie Zeichentrick Grafik wie in WoW würde für die rauhe Welt Conans allerdings lächerlich aussehen, daher kann man nicht einfach so niedrig auflösende Texturen wie in DAoC oder WoW verwenden. Jedoch wird in AoC ja auch nicht irgendwo in der Pampa nachgeladen, sondern z. B. am Hafen(Dock) oder an Toren und auf einem neuen System wartet man auf das Laden neuer Zonen vielleicht 10 Sekunden, also viel weniger, als z. B. eine Überfahrt mit einem Schiff in WoW dauert. 

Die Zonen in AoC sind teilweise so riesig und mit so vielen Spielern gefüllt, dass man absolut nichts davon mitbekommt, dass es mehrere Instanzen einer Zone gibt.
Die Kollisonsabfragen sind übrigens Klasse, man kann z. B. nicht einfach durch Gegner hindurchspringen, damit sie Line of Sight Probleme oder ähnliches im PvP haben. Auch DAoC hatte anfangs eine Kollisonsabfrage, da dies allerdings einen nicht unerheblichen Mehraufwand an Rechenleistung für die Server darstellt, hat man sie damals in DAoC wieder entfernt.


----------



## Schlagetot (22. Mai 2008)

Ich begrüße es ausdrüclich das es diese Zonen gibt. Auch so wird einem mal was weggeschnapt, ergo merke ich schon das auch andere Leute da isnd, aber ab einer gewissen Grenze wird überfarmung ect. entgegen gewirkt. Spätestens beim release von WotLK bei WoW wird manch einer das auch in anderen Spielen wünschen. Wobei Blizzard ja mit zwei Startzonen in nordend in eine ähnliche Bresche schlägt. Da hat sich btw. noch niemand beschwert...


----------



## AngelusMortifer (22. Mai 2008)

ich sehe das problem was die leute hier haben die über diese art von instanzierung einfach nicht.
Sie reden von Guild Wars... was fällt einem auf? Guild Wars hat eine vollkommen andere Instanzierung, die betretbaren gebiete werden für 1ne gruppe instanziert, wohingegen aoc wohl eine instanzierung benutzt das halt "nur" 100-200 gleichzeitig in einem gebiet sind, wenn es mehr werden dann wird eine neue instanz aufgemacht.
Und wo da nun das mmorpg stirbt wie hier einige "fachkundige" verlauten lassen frage ich mich ob sie jemals a) guild wars gespielt haben oder b) diesen thread überhaupt gelesen haben. SOndern einfach in WoW Manier alles was man nicht mag in den grund und boden flamen will ohne ne ahnung zu haben.


----------



## Walfaris (22. Mai 2008)

AngelusMortifer schrieb:


> ich sehe das problem was die leute hier haben die über diese art von instanzierung einfach nicht.
> Sie reden von Guild Wars... was fällt einem auf? Guild Wars hat eine vollkommen andere Instanzierung, die betretbaren gebiete werden für 1ne gruppe instanziert, wohingegen aoc wohl eine instanzierung benutzt das halt "nur" 100-200 gleichzeitig in einem gebiet sind, wenn es mehr werden dann wird eine neue instanz aufgemacht.
> Und wo da nun das mmorpg stirbt wie hier einige "fachkundige" verlauten lassen frage ich mich ob sie jemals a) guild wars gespielt haben oder b) diesen thread überhaupt gelesen haben. SOndern einfach in WoW Manier alles was man nicht mag in den grund und boden flamen will ohne ne ahnung zu haben.



Ja ich verstehe es auch nicht... Man kan ja immer noch mit Freunden und grosse Gruppen umherziehen... ich habe es auch im ersten Posting ausdrücklich erklärt, als Instanz (der Begriff an sich) wird ein Bereich was NUR für einen einzelnen oder eine Gruppe generiet wird betrachtet. Also wie z.b. bei GW.. Geht man alleine raus, ist man alleine und begegnet niemand, geht man mit der gruppe raus, begegnet man auch nur die gruppe, und man kann nur dann Zone wechseln (also Zonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wen auch alle gemeinsam Zonen wollen, sonst zieht es den Rest der Gruppe einfach rüber... Egal wo die stehen.

Also weniger jammer, mehr lesen (was mein Vorposter eben genau richtig gemacht hat) und weniger flamen.. wenn ihr es nicht mögt dann geht in ein anderes Forum.. Meinetwegen flamt den WoW oder HdRO Forum zu, aber lasst uns hier in Ruhe (Ich weis, es zeugt nicht gerade von Barbarischem Verhalten)


----------



## Walfaris (22. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Das ist so geil wie Walfaris ein "Bunte Blumen alle sind glücklich" Feeling schaffen will und da ganz doll die Augen zu macht. Über WoW oder WaR darf man ruhig lästern aber WEHE(!) jemand fast AoC an.



Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass ich nicht gesagt habe, man dürfe über andere MMORPG's lästern aber nicht über AoC, sondern lediglich, dass wir, die gerne AoC spielen/spielen wollen, einfach nur unsere Ruhe vor Flamern die nur Kritik ausüben haben wollen.


----------



## peebee (22. Mai 2008)

Walfaris schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass ich nicht gesagt habe, man dürfe über andere MMORPG's lästern aber nicht über AoC, sondern lediglich, dass wir, die gerne AoC spielen/spielen wollen, einfach nur unsere Ruhe vor Flamern die nur Kritik ausüben haben wollen.


Flamen und Kritik ausüben sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene Dinge!

Ich persönlich kenne AoC nur von Berichten und einem zweistündigen über die Schulter schauen bei einem Freund, der die letzte Beta-Phase gespielt hat. Auf mich wirkte das Spiel eher wie ein Singleplayer-Actionspiel mit zusätzlichem Online-Content, nicht wie ein MMORPG. Aber das ist halt Geschamckssache. Was aber gar nicht geht, sind die Dinge, die von Funcom absichtlich oder unabsichtlich falsch kommuniziert worden sind. Dazu gehört für mich auch die Aussage, daß die Welt nicht instanziert ist. Oder das niemand mit einem solchen Ansturm gerechnet hat. Funcom wusste doch ganz genau, wieviele PreOrder-Boxen verkauft worden sind und hatte auch die genauen EA-Zahlen. Also lieber die Kritik der Community hinnehmen und die Fehler und Unzulänglichkeiten ausbügeln statt Dinge zu behaupten, die man in wenigen Sekunden widerlegen kann.

Ich persänlich kann der Instanzierung, egal in welchem Online-Spiel, absolut nichts abgewinnen. So wird ein Stück Mulitplayer zunichte gemacht. Und ich galube nicht, daß die Gründe dafür in der benötigten Rechenleistung der Spieler liegt, vielmehr wird es wohl eher so sein, daß Funom bei der Serverinfrastruktur sparen wollte, um keine finanzielle Risiken eingehen zu müssen.


----------



## Theroas (22. Mai 2008)

Ne peebee, Funcom wollte ganz einfach nicht, daß ihnen die Server abkacken weil 300 Spieler
auf zu engem Raum stehen. Soll bei World of Warcraft ja öfters vorgekommen sein.
Öffnung der T.. *hust* Tore von Ahn'Qiraj... *röchel* ..


----------



## EmJaY (22. Mai 2008)

Mein Tipp an alle Zweifler.

Testet das spiel einfach mal.Ich hab mir auch tierisch sorgen gemacht wegen der Instanzierung aber ich fühle mich nie allein in der Welt da ständig(außer bei den DestinyQuests) Spieler um mich herum sind.Ich war nach den ersten Spielstunden sehr erleichtert das dieser Punkt ,der mir solche Angst gemacht hatte, völlig nichtig war.


----------



## Nocci (22. Mai 2008)

Ich versteh nicht, warum sich alle wegen der instanzierten Zonen aufregen? -.-'

Das mit den instanzierten Gebieten kann ich als alter Everquest 2 spieler nur positiv hervorheben. Da ist es nämlich auch so, dass wenn zu viele Spieler sich in einem Gebiet aufhalten, das Gebiet als weitere Instanz aufgemacht wird, und man beim Betreten des Gebietes automatisch in die "Version" des Gebietes geportet wird, in der am wenigsten los ist. Will man mit anderen zusammenspielen, kann man manuell in ein Gebiet höherer Spielerdichte wechseln, oder die dann halt in das Gebiet niedrigerer Spielerdichte. 

Ich muss sagen, das war sehr angenehm. Besonders bei Kill- und Farmquests (derer gibt es auch bei EQ2 nicht wenige), war es immer gut die Möglichkeit zu haben in eine andere Version des Gebietes wechseln zu können, wo weniger los war, ergo sich weniger Leute um die gleichen Mobs streiten ^^ 

Das hab ich bei WoW vermisst, und ich finde es gut das AoC das Prinzip aufgreift.

Soweit ich weiß, wird man bei AoC auch manuell die Zoneninstanz wechseln können, also wenn ihr unbedingt in ein möglichst großes Getümmel switchen wollt, um euch zu prügeln, dann tut es doch einfach. Gibt meines Erachtens nach, keinen Grund die Instanzierung zu vertäufeln. Zum einen ist sie bei vielen MMO's eh Gang und Gebe, und selbst WoW-Verwöhnte, zumindest jene die beim Release von BC direkt online waren, sollten der Instanzierung was positives abgewinnen können.

Just my two cents


----------



## Satus (22. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es zwar schade, daß es eine Instanzierung in Aoc gibt. Ganz so schlimm wie in GW ist es aber dann auch nicht. Es gibt ja mehr als 8 Spielr pro Zone. Tabula Rasa hat ja auch mehere Instanzen. Einsam war es dort trotzdem nicht.

Mich stört es also nicht unbedingt. Wenn ich mir die geistreichen Kommentare hier durchlese, dann sehe ich, daß einige überzeugte WoW Spieler sich freuen einen Kritikpunkt bei AoC gefunden zu haben. 

An die Anderen, wenn es Euch so stört, dann spielt halt andere MMOs.

BTW.: Ein viel größeres Problem sehe ich auf die AoC Community Morgen zukommen. Telekom Kunden haben anscheinend massive Probleme mit Lags. Das ist jetzt schon ein heißes Thema im offiziellen Forum.


----------



## Eddishar (22. Mai 2008)

Wenn Wrath of the Lich King draußen ist, reden wir nochmal über das Thema. Völlig überfüllte Startgebiete ... genau das Gleiche bei neuen Content-Patches wie 2.4 ... alles überfüllt, keine Mobs weit und breit. Blizzard hat das mit seinem dynamischen Respawn gelöst, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich Instanzen besser finde - zumal man sich ja gezielt welche aussuchen kann, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Und was ist so schlimm an ein paar Instanzen? Dass ich weniger Lowies im PvP umklatschen könnt, oder was? Mir fehlt da der GROSSE Fehler, den ihr hier unterstellt.


----------



## Theroas (22. Mai 2008)

Satus schrieb:


> BTW.: Ein viel größeres Problem sehe ich auf die AoC Community Morgen zukommen. Telekom Kunden haben anscheinend massive Probleme mit Lags. Das ist jetzt schon ein heißes Thema im offiziellen Forum.



Verfolge das gerade, sieht nach Routing Problem in Frankfurt aus, der schwächelnde Router
scheint auch schon gefunden zu sein. Kapazitätsprobleme.


----------



## peebee (22. Mai 2008)

es ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks, der eine mag es instanziert, der andere halt nicht. Wenn ich aber höre, daß der Spieler in AoC eh manuell zwischen den Instanzen wechseln kann, hätte man es sich doch gleich schenken können. Überfüllte Gebiete sind zwar ärgerlich, gerade bei Tagesquests und ähnlichem, allerdings gehört sowas zu einem MMOG, es sollen ja möglichst viele Spieler in einem Gebiet sein. Und da Blizzard die Probleme frühere Zeiten, was viele Spieler in einem Gebiet angeht, ja mittlerweile recht gut gelöst hat, sollte das bei AoC eigentlich auch möglich sein. Aber wie gesagt, ist halt Geschmackssache. Aber bitte nicht gleich beleidigen, nur weil man bei WoW mal etwas besser als bei anderen Spielen findet.


----------



## Scark (22. Mai 2008)

mal angenommen der fakt stimmt, dass pro instanzierter Zone 200 Leute oder sagen wir mal nur 100 Leute sich tummeln dürfen. Wieviele Leute sind in einer WoW-Zone? In Shattrath vielleicht mal 50-60 wenns hoch kommt. Insofern wird man die Instanzierung in der Form nicht unbedingt mitbekommen. Höchstens die Ladescreens könnten ab und an stören. Die gabs bei Assassins Creed übrigens auch, aber trotzdem fand ich das Spiel geil und hab mich an der Grafik erfreut =)


----------



## Geige (22. Mai 2008)

50-60???
auf was für nems erver bist du und zu welcher zeit spielst du?
mitternacht am montag??

shatt zur hauptzeit ist abartig voll...

die instanzierungen ist imho schon ein prob 
man nehme an ich und ein freund wollen gemeinsam spielen ich komme in zone 1 er in zone 2 was tun?



kann mir das wer beantworten?


----------



## Scark (22. Mai 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> 50-60???
> auf was für nems erver bist du und zu welcher zeit spielst du?
> mitternacht am montag??
> 
> ...



Man kann sich zwischen den Instanzen hin und herporten. Du kannst sehen, in welcher Instanz dein Freund ist oder einfach eine Gruppe mit ihm gründen, dann bist du automatisch in der gleichen Instanz.


----------



## Theroas (22. Mai 2008)

Hätte Geige den Thread auch nur ansatzweise überflogen, wüsste Geige das.
Auch Geige hat also die "böse Instanzierung" in AoC noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Badumsaen (22. Mai 2008)

Wie schon ein Vorposter erwähnt hat, bei Tabula Rasa ist es das gleiche Prinzip. Bloß dass da von vorn herein immer mehrere Instanzen eines Gebietes vorhanden sind. Und die Leute sind Grundsätzlich immer in die erste rein, außer wenn dort der lag unmenschlich geworden ist (was teilweise sehr schnell ging bei einem einzigen europäischen server!).

Manche Poster hier haben wohl so ein Spielprinzip noch nie selber ausprobiert und verteufeln es gleich, bloß weil nicht komplett alle spieler die ein Gebiet bereisen in einem instanziertem Bereich sind. Dass das aber mehr Probleme löst als welche aufzuwerfen, geht vielen wohl einfach nicht in den schädel.

Mein Tip: einfach mal antesten, und dann mitreden, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walfaris (22. Mai 2008)

Naja es ist halt immer einfach mit dem Finger auf Game Hersteller zu zeigen, nicht wahr? ...
Wen man bedenkt dass AoC eine hammermässige Grafik hat, einen Kampfsysthem den es noch nie gegeben hat in MMO's UND Kollisionsabfrage...

Was zum Geier wollt Ihr mehr? Oo 
Ich hab ja ein wenig Ahnung von Programmiersprachen und mir ist vollkommen bewusst was das Ganze für die leuten von FunCom an Arbeit gekostet hat, aber nein... Man muss einfach mal MIMIMI machen, weil nun evtl weniger Spieler im WoW rumgammeln und man nicht mehr seine Lieblings Hero Ini machen kan -.- 

Ich überlege schon wieder zu Anarchy Online zu gehen, wenn ich so sehe was für eine Community auf mich zukommt..

Das traurige am Ganzen ist, sogar die, welche im Forum rumheulen, was das für ein scheiss Spiel ist, (was meiner Meinung nach, NICHT so ist) dass genau DIE dann auch spielen werden, einfach nur um den Leuten auf dem Sack zu gehen...

Wenn ihr ein Problem habt, behaltets für euch, keiner wills wissen... Bleibt bei WoW oder weis der Geier was ihr spielt.. aber belästigt nicht andauernd Leute die gerade versuchen eine Diskussion zu führen...


----------



## Skillorius (22. Mai 2008)

Hab mir auch anfangs sorgen gemacht wegen der instanzierung ... hab in allen möglichen Foren geschnuppert und gelesen was ging , bin jetzt ganz guter Hoffnung hab mir AoC mal direkt bei "Amazon" bestellt =P

Mal schaun wie es wird , nach 2 Jahren WoW bin ich echt gespannt ob ich wieder das feeling bekomme von " Oh mann das ist ja echt krass, ...  " 

vermisse im Moment nämlich das Feeling was ich in WoW die erste Zeit hatte, aber das nach 2 Jahre nbisschen abgestumpft ist, obwohls eig noch spaß machte wenn ihr versteht was ich meine ^^  

mal schaun ^^


mfg Skillorius / Démigôd


----------



## Badumsaen (22. Mai 2008)

schicks gleich weider zurück Skillorius!^^

bestells dir bei gamesonly.at, da bekommste die uk version zum selben preis


----------



## Gnuelpf (22. Mai 2008)

Also wems nicht gefällt soll was anders zocken. Steht jedem Frei. Aber über was zu meckern von dem man im Grunde nichts weiss...naja. Ich mag das Spiel. Hab die entsprechende Hardware und und auch die Geduld um mit Mängeln, die jedes neue MMORPG hatte, klar zu kommen. Das es noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt versteht sich von selbst. Und ja das Zonenwechseln nervt ein bisschen, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Und mit genug RAM dauerts nur Sekunden. Und die Instanzierung der Gebiete begrüsse ich eher, da sie nötig sind auf Grund der Anforderungen an den Rechner. Bei zuvielen Peoples in der Zone befürchte ich, das es dann sehr laggy würde.


----------



## Skillorius (22. Mai 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> schicks gleich weider zurück Skillorius!^^
> 
> bestells dir bei gamesonly.at, da bekommste die uk version zum selben preis




ach , nur weil bei der Uncut Köpfe rollen , daran würde ich mich nun wirklich nicht hochziehn ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber back to topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht alles inst instanziert ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aico (23. Mai 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> ach , nur weil bei der Uncut Köpfe rollen , daran würde ich mich nun wirklich nicht hochziehn ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und da kann man auf deutsch stellen udn auf deutschen servern spielen?




Übrigends für alle die ja hier sagen das es wie bei gw so scheiße ist. Ist es nicht, da in GW ja alles für einen selbst instanziert ist und man sobald man aus einer Stadt geht alleine ist bzw. nur in der Gruppe. In AoC ist man auch ohne gruppe mit ca. dan 200leuten zusammen (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab)


----------



## EmJaY (23. Mai 2008)

Es gibt keine 'englische' Version sondern eine Europa/PEGI Version.D.h. ihr könnt euch diese unzensierte Version holen und auf deutsch,spanisch,französich ............... usw. stellen.

In der DE Version sind 5 von 50 Fatalitys nicht vorhanden bzw. entschärft.


----------



## bambix3d (23. Mai 2008)

Das ist lustig, wie sich hier einige leute über sachen aufregen, die sie noch garnicht gesehen haben.

Ich spiele seit dem 17.05. und habe Heute erst mitbekommen, dass die gebiete "instanziert" sind. Hätte jemand in meiner Questgruppe nicht gemeint, dass wir uns alle in der instanzierung XY der Zone treffen sollen, hätte ich das garnicht gewusst, es ist mir nicht aufgefallen.

Soviel mein senf dazu, könnt euch jetzt wieder weiter aufregen wenns euch Spaß macht.


----------



## Aico (23. Mai 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 'englische' Version sondern eine Europa/PEGI Version.D.h. ihr könnt euch diese unzensierte Version holen und auf deutsch,spanisch,französich ............... usw. stellen.
> 
> In der DE Version sind 5 von 50 Fatalitys nicht vorhanden bzw. entschärft.





Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (23. Mai 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> es ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks, der eine mag es instanziert, der andere halt nicht. Wenn ich aber höre, daß der Spieler in AoC eh manuell zwischen den Instanzen wechseln kann, hätte man es sich doch gleich schenken können. Überfüllte Gebiete sind zwar ärgerlich, gerade bei Tagesquests und ähnlichem, allerdings gehört sowas zu einem MMOG, es sollen ja möglichst viele Spieler in einem Gebiet sein. U*nd da Blizzard die Probleme frühere Zeiten, was viele Spieler in einem Gebiet angeht, ja mittlerweile recht gut gelöst hat, *sollte das bei AoC eigentlich auch möglich sein. Aber wie gesagt, ist halt Geschmackssache. Aber bitte nicht gleich beleidigen, nur weil man bei WoW mal etwas besser als bei anderen Spielen findet.



Öh. Haben sie? Bitte wo denn? Letztes aktuelles Beispiel eines absolut abartig vollen Gebiets: das Sonnenbrunnenplateau. Blizz wird dem Problem nur mit seinem dynamischen Respawn herr, der dazu führt, dass man teilweise noch während man einen Mob tötet, vom Respawn erschlagen wird.

Dann doch lieber die Instanzen, bei denen man sich aussuchen kann, wo man hin will.

Ganz davon abgesehen, wenn ihr mit Kumpels spielen wollt, ihr sicherlich in einer gemeinsamen Gruppe seid, die dann auch in die gleiche Instanz kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (23. Mai 2008)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber schreib mal aus meiner erfahrung.

die ganze questgebiete, in denen ich bisher war, sind instanziert. und das fine ich auch gut so. warum?
schon mal für questgegner angestanden? ich schon, einfach andere instanz gegangen und dort war alles für mich allein. also ich hab für eine quest 5 min gebraucht, wo sich mein gildenkolege ne halbe stunden den kopf mit anderen eingeschlagen hat

in hinsicht auf pvp hat es vorteile wie nachteile. wenn man gegankt wird. wechselt man die instanz und ist weg. gut für den gegangten und schlecht für die ganker.


gibts jedoch nur wenige spieler in einer zone, gibts auch nur eine instanz, dann fällt dass obrige weg.


----------



## Skillorius (23. Mai 2008)

Ja aber die meisten fidnen es nicht schön allein questen zu müssen das wirkt so " offline" mäßig , lieber bisschen mit anderen streit haben als ödes alleine questen finde ich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Mai 2008)

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den neuen Olnigg, bin mir sicher er wird dieses Feature wohl in der Luft zerreißen ^^

Ich persönlich verstehe diese Maßnahme nicht so ganz, die Grafik wird ja nicht vom Server berechnet, das macht der PC neben euch, und wenn die Gebiete wirklich so Instanziert werden wie beschrieben kann ich mir nur vorstellen das die Entwickler mit einem Riesigen ansturm von Spielern gerechnet haben so das eine Normale Serverstrucktur nicht ausreichen würde.


----------

